# mobile date, cannot load site



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

anyone else have this issue? i get a certificate error on my data use, loading the site, I have no bars on my plan.. vodafone


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had it, got a new sim only deal with vodafone and it had vodafone secure net bundled with it. When i had it turned off the certificate error disappeared.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

shauny13 said:


> I had it, got a new sim only deal with vodafone and it had vodafone secure net bundled with it. When i had it turned off the certificate error disappeared.


 ah thats! that might just be whats stopping it loading thanks!


----------

